# Cymbala? Anyone?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I thought I would post here too since no one is answering in the Meds portion.Has anyone used Cymbalta?Vamplady


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I am taking it with success. I also take Xanax as needed. I was on Paxil,but made the mistake of thinking I didn't need it anymore. I decided to try Cymbalta since it was new. It seems to calm my stomach, along with depression.MXWE


----------

